# Lace Rock?



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys if there is ANYONE out there in CT or a surrounding state that knows where to find lace rock I would love to hear about it. The place i get my lace rock now is 3.5 hours away and much to long of a drive. Also there rock is priced at 5 dollars per pound but it is high quality along with the rest of there supplies. Please help. Thanks


----------



## carbonad (Jun 1, 2007)

I would also like to know. If i find some, i'll let you know.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks and if anyone else out there knows please step forward. Thanks


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Have an LFS special order you a box. Shouldn't be tooooo bad. Better than $5/# - that is absurd!


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you think they would actually order it? HHMMMMMM good idea :idea:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Go to your local stone/landscape supply store and you can get lace rock and holey rock extremely cheap. I think friend here paid under $1.00 a pound for holey rock, and the lace rock was 50 cents or less per pound. If you can't find a supply store, call one of the local landscape companys in your area and they can tell you where to find a supply yard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Tropiquarium in Ocean Township, New Jersey has it.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info but I still dont want to drive to nj. I am just gonna try a landscape company. There are tons of them around me.


----------

